# Fort Funston Fun



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

This first batch is from 'the Missing Fool'

I don't know how it happened, how hard can it be to meet up with 10 German Shepherd people and their dogs at Fort Funston? It must be pretty difficult; we got there early and waited..and waited...and waited...no sign of a shepherd anywhere. So we decided that maybe I got the time wrong and they were already down there. At about 11:00, we headed down..and I've got the pix to prove it!

Looks like the same path down as in last years pictures

















Ranger, of course, tried to go straight down the cliff and got his fat butt stuck in a crevasse...Kevin had to climb down and haul him back up. I was too panic stricken to even get a picture of that









Ranger








River









What is this moving water all about? Maybe I should taste it...









Tastes kind of yucky...









River, if you're not aware, is the fearful/aggressive dog that I fostered - forever; she has been labeled high risk, a huge liability, a dog that should never be off leash...where's the frigging leash?

Old dog fall down









Where are all of the other dogs? Not these foofy things, the REAL dogs? Mom, you promised...









Where did that ball come from, I thought that we lost it???









Big dogs running back!









It's a lovely day at the beach..approaching 80. Who's that fool all dressed for winter? Oh, that's the Fool's husband, Kevin

















It's 1:30 now. I give up







Fools heading home missed out on all of the fun. Maybe we'll catch them up top? But if I missed all of them on the beach, how will I find them up there? Well ...









I am so sorry that we didn't hook up with everyone. But we had a great time! Ranger and River were the good dogs down there. The only incidents were with some small dust mops that thought that they were big dogs and came charging up to my prey driven shepherds. 

I MISSED YOU GUYS!!! WHEN CAN WE TRY AGAIN??? Debbie, I don't even have your cell, I was sure that I did







Major Bummer...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

_<span style="color: #CC33CC">*<span style='font-size: 20pt'>OMG!!!</span>*</span>_

How could we have missed each other!!!? The way you guys went down is the way we come up! Several of us were standing kind of in the middle of the lot on a raised stand hoping to catch everyone.
Then we went down on the far side and walked the entire beach back to that steep climb.

Glad you guys went down and enjoyed the day!!! Guessed we're going to have to do it again soon.



> Originally Posted By: doggonefoolLooks like the same path down as in last years pictures


That is actually the path up at the end of the walk


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54_<span style="color: #CC33CC">*<span style='font-size: 20pt'>OMG!!!</span>*</span>_
> 
> How could we have missed each other!!!? The way you guys went down is the way we come up! Several of us were standing kind of in the middle of the lot on a raised stand hoping to catch everyone.
> Then we went down on the far side and walked the entire beach back to that steep climb.
> ...


But wasn't it a most excellent day to have dogs at the beach!? Anyone else have pictures??? I've been looking for someone to start one, and just decided to start my own....


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry that we missed you guys and your beautiful dogs! I can't believe that we didn't run into each other coming from opposite directions. Well, we'll just have to do it again in the not-so-distant future. At least you got to go on a gorgeous sunny day. Great pictures, by the way!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Wow..what a beautiful spot!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, do we have pictures!







I thought you guys must have decided not to go, but I was sure that you would have called me if that were the case.







Did you see the big open area to the right of the parking lot as you face the ocean? That's where we were to meet. Tom & I got there at exactly 10:15, and I headed to the porta potties, and hooked up with most of the rest of our crew in the parking lot on the way back, while Tom waited with the dogs. You guys must have been waiting at the top of the sand steps up from the beach, which is where we come back up, which is not really visible from the meeting point. We actually started walking about 10:40 or 10:45, but we went the other direction. 

Which way did you go when you got to the beach? Facing the water we would have been coming from the right, and then we went up the sand steps. I think we got up to the top around 12:15 or 12:30, and we hung out up there for awhile taking group photos right at the top by the hang gliding area and the scenic overlook. Diana & Richard met us there with Siena, and Rosa was there with Eli. We must have all left shortly before you guys got there. Sorry! How did your knee hold up? The way we go down is actually not as bad as the sand steps, it's much shorter and not as steep. 

Great pics, and I'm glad you guys had a good time! AND that River did so well - good to know for next time!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oh carol - i am absolutely crestfallen over this (<-- my new favorite word). i was really looking forward to meeting you and your pups. we were there at 10:30 and even left at 1:30







but i suppose traveling in opposite directions didn't help much. i apologize for not being clearer about the meeting spot.

once you made it down to the beach, did you travel to the left (south) or up the coast? ...because i'm still trying to figure out how we didn't bump heads in the middle









anywho - i'm also glad that you guys had a great time, and we'll definitely have to meet up again sooner than later.

beautiful pups! beautiful pics!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefoolI don't know how it happened, how hard can it be to meet up with 10 German Shepherd people and their dogs at Fort Funston?


Indeed!









I took almost 200 pics and ended up keeping over 150 on the first pass through, but I still need to go through them again in Photoshop and do some cropping and lighting corrections, so it might be tomorrow before I get my pics up. But here's a group photo in the meantime:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder ...because i'm still trying to figure out how we didn't bump heads in the middle


That's what I'm wondering too, it seems like we should have run into them at the bottom of the steps unless maybe they went to the left instead of to the right, where we would have come from? It is much easier to meet people at FF if you've been there before - next time we'll make it work!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

We scrambled down that mountain and hung around the beach at the base of the stairs for a while. Kevin wanted to go south (left) cause he saw a bunch of people down there. I had to explain that they were posts and were not moving. 

Then we headed north for a bit. We got to a spot where it was gravel instead of sand and saw those REALLY BIG DOGS (horses) go by. Someone else's dog ran up and was eating the horse poop and rolling in it. No sign of the person...boy were they in for a surprise. 

Ranger fell into the deeper water and seemed to be running into difficulty walking in the sand. We couldn't see anyone in the distance who looked like Shepherd people and didn't know how far we'd have to go to get back up so decided to turn around and climb back up the way that we came down. 

We were probably only a bit ahead of you. We parked to the right, _way_ to the right, from the trail head; it said Day Use area and Kevin didn't want to pay. We wandered around the main lot and the vista from 10:15 until 10:30- even checked out the outhouse (not fun) then decided that we must be at the wrong Fort Funston







or got the time wrong so headed down to the beach. We were *sure *we wouldn't miss you guys on the beach.







They don't call me Fool for nothing!

My crest has fallen as well...so we will just have to try again. Maybe if I make it down to So.Cal...

It was really great though, being able to just turn your dogs loose like that to play in the ocean and roll in the sand. I am so glad that we went.

Don't feel that you weren't clear about the meeting spot...I could have asked. I was so sure that I had Debbie's cell phone number...until I went to call her @ 10:45. Must be stored in Kevin's cell. Hope you guys didn't wait for us


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I think I saw you!!!! Well I didn't see you but I think I saw your dogs. When I first got there (I was really early as I was just meeting the crew at the top) but me and my little boy walked over to the cliff area and I think I saw your dogs!!! It was just you too there playing but I fiqured the rest of the group was down there somewhere. I waited at top but am sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you!
Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

The knee is making itself known now, but it was totally worth it! It is amazing to me that after all of the dire warnings about all of the stuff that I wouldn't be able to do with River, I am doing it. And I have to be as watchful with Ranger as I do with her; her recall is better









We got there really early and hung around in the parking lot, I guess it might be the overflow lot. We let the dogs run around with other dogs on the bluffs for a while, then mozied over to the vista (where the hang gliders launch) then to the portapodies. After that, I probably wouldn't have known my own mother. 

So, we hung around the water at the base of the steps for quite a while thinking that we would see you coming down. When we gave up, we headed north for a ways and stopped near that *huge * cement area. Ranger was having difficulty (of course, I was perfectly fine







) and we didn't know how much farther we would have to go. 

At that point, we figured we weren't going to find any of you, and we didn't want to have to carry Ranger (or Carol) so turned around and headed back up the way we came. If you guys had walked faster, you would probably have stumbled over us climbing up









We had a great time, the only negative was missing you all







I don't know how we could have missed all of you or how you could have missed us...Ranger is kind of unusual looking.

We'll just have to do it again...where are you posting your pix?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We saw the horse poop but never did see any horses. They must have been gone by the time we came along. I can't believe we missed you at the top - I hit the porta potties between 10:15 and 10:20, right after we got there. I don't know of any pay parking at FF.







You must have been towards the front of the lot, nearer the ocean. We were towards the back of the lot, in the big open space to the right, and then our walk went to the right also. 

I'm not surprised you don't have my cell - I hardly ever use it and it's turned off most of the time. If you were to leave me a message on it I might find it weeks from now!







I did have it with me in the car and it was actually turned on too (amazing!) but I didn't bring it with me on the walk. I wish I had thought to give you a call, I think I've got your cell # in my Palm Pilot, which was also in my purse.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Carol, just wanted to point out that I wasn't part of the group that was planning to go to the beach (otherwise I wouldn't have stood at the top looking down at you). I've got a difficult knee and when I saw the pictures of that hill decided I would just stay at the top. Ranger looks alot like Eli and seeing the two of them below us really caught my attention. They are beautiful. 

Maybe next time we can all decide on what were wearing or tie a ribbon on our arms that would make us stand out. That might help. I don't know if I ever would have found Diane if she hadn't found me first


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefool...where are you posting your pix?


I vote we post them right here! Usually someone starts a thread, doesn't matter who, and then everyone else adds theirs to the mix. I have so many that I'm not sure if I'll get them up tonight, but for sure tomorrow. Hopefully people will check back in and see the new additions to the thread.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I should have waited at the top with you; I about had to crawl back up. We tried to keep ourselves separated hoping to be noticed. We did get noticed, by all of the small wanna be dogs. My dogs think that they're chew toys, so we are very careful around little dogs. When we climbed the cliff, we had parked way off to the right. If we had stopped at the porta potties, we would probably have tripped over each other. Oh well









I look forward to meeting everyone next time!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool! That way I will know where to find them. I think that you should splice us into the group picture as a matter of principle!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I had read in a post that you were waiting at the top because of a bum knee. I was advised not to do it too...I will be having my second total knee replacement in November. Decided to live dangerously while I can, but I will pay for it for awhile.

I saw Eli in the group picture and thought that he loos a lot like Ranger. They are such striking beauties...they are hard to miss!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Well here are a few to get started. Seemed to have missed several of our roving band but I'm sure they will make their appearance as others get through their pics.

Heidi welcoming folks to FF








Xargos checking out the initial watering hole









Heading down to our destination









Kayla with Tilden 









As usual us humans don't move down the dunes fast enough - Kayla and Lancer hit the water









While Keefer and Halo-well I could say they are patiently waiting but I'd be lying! Already in the water and back on the beach wondering what's taking us so long!









Chasing another new pal


















Lancer head shot









Kayla









Part of the group









Heidi practicing a few commands and tricks









Lancer - "see the ball, be the ball, get the ball"

















Xargos









A couple of guys were playing with a football on the beach-Keefer decided to join in! Guess who won and got to bring the ball back to the top and it's new home near the water fountain!



























Note the tight pack group at the beginning of our climb up.









A little more spread out









A couple of the day's end group shots


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggonefoolCool! That way I will know where to find them. I think that you should splice us into the group picture as a matter of principle!


Now I think that's an excellent idea!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You Californians have all of the fun! 

What a crew you had today!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a great group shot!! I bet everyone will sleep good tonight(other than the aches & pains of the humans)


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a wonderful meet it was! 

Great dogs, great people, great scenary!

Now looking forward to more pictures and the next meet!

Tanya


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Beautiful pictures of lovely dogs - even if you did miss everyone else. I just wish I had some board folk around here.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

GORGEOUS dogs - every single one of them. And so well behaved. You should all be very, very proud of your "kids"!! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wanted to add that Eli and I had a wonderful time!! It was so nice meeting each of you and your wonderful dogs. I was so proud of my little Eli, (I know he's not that little) but for his first time at such a place he did great!!!
Hugs to all and thanks again for the invite!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is Eli the big furry black dog? He's very cute! The group picture reminded me of Sesame Street's song, "One of these things is not like the other one"


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowIs Eli the big furry black dog? He's very cute! The group picture reminded me of Sesame Street's song, "One of these things is not like the other one"


That's Eli!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He was so sweet, gentle, and cute! I want one just like him to keep Heidi company!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay, I weeded through mine and got it down to 135. I still need to upload to photobucket, so I probably won't post until tomorrow. Karin, did you get some good pics?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't get as many good ones as I had hoped. For some reason, a lot of them turned out blurry. But I do have some that turned out good and I'm loading them to Photobucket this very moment! Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are a few pics from today:


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oooh! Nice pictures! That one of Juli digging the hole is so cute!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Karin, I got a couple pics of Dave's dramatic rescue of that little dog off the dune! We were lagging behind with Samuel while the dogs were swimming in that pool near the drainage pipe and when we caught up to everyone else, at first I didn't realize it was Dave climbing up the dune. And then I wondered where the owner was! When I found out that the dog had gone down over the top of the dune instead of up from the beach like I assumed (we've seen that sort of thing before) I thought holy







that dog is lucky to be alive!!! We totally missed the beginning of the drama. 

I just now got my pics in photobucket, but it's 8:30 and I think it's time to hit the couch for the evening. *yawn*


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a couple of ours:

Happy dogs running on the beach:










Heidi flirting with Tilden:










Keefer proudly showing off his stolen football, with Halo hot on his heels:










The long climb up:










Such a gorgeous view!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomKarin, I got a couple pics of Dave's dramatic rescue of that little dog off the dune!


I'm glad to hear that! I was so busy watching Dave and worrying about him when he was climbing that steep cliff (plus, I was hanging onto Heidi who was trying to follow him up there!) that I didn't even think about it until later.

Dave told me that a little later, the little dog (who was a cute and sweet little Jack Russell terrier) was running around having a blast playing with the big dogs when all of a sudden he ran up to him, sat down, and looked him in the eye. Dave bent down to pet him and he looked at him again, sniffed his head, and ran off. Dave says that he really got the feeling that he was thanking him! I thought that was pretty sweet! 

By the way, did you know that the guy's two other dogs (the two huskies) actually climbed all the way down from the top?! That guy is lucky that all three of his dogs are still alive!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a couple more:






































This one of Eli cracks me up!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Love all the pics... Heidi on the bench with mom and dad is
very sweet!!

It was a nice day, so good to see everybody again.

Sierra wanted me to be sure and thank Auntie Rosa for all
the cookies... I let her have all of them just to compensate 
for not going along... you should have seen her sniff our 
pant legs... she knew something was up!!

I will see if Paul can get the Flip video up tomorrow...

And by the way, thanks to Calone for being the "instigator"!!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice pix...I especially love the head shot







I still can't believe I missed you guys. We must have headed up just ahead of you..


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome pics everyone.. I would be lying if I said I wasnt really jealous of the beautiful beach, weather and gorgeous dogs all hanging out together! Love looking at the pictures







Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Odimus (Dec 3, 2005)

Ft Funston is one of the few places we miss being able to take our pups to since we are no longer in California...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

whew, hi guys - i've had a loooong day! it was nice to make it home just a bit ago and to be able to view all the great photos. thank you!



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWe saw the horse poop but never did see any horses.


actually we saw the horses - Val pointed them out to me, but they were quite a bit farther ahead than us, so if thats where Carol was, i don't think i would have recognized any GSD from that distance.

Rosa - i want to thank you again for the very sweet gesture of bringing (and baking) treats for everyone. i won't lie... once i noticed that there were no meat ingredients... sigh... i ate one myself







. but Tilden enjoyed them, and Gia thanks you too - we saved one for her.

Karin - did i miss something or was Heidi on her absolute best behavior today? seems like she had an excellent day! you've gotta be proud.

great day guys! can't wait until... hmm... august 1st?

also, Booey - glad your family was able to make the drive and join us!

Glen... what a lucky girl your new daughter in law will be. and thats all i'm sayin! lol!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Everyone got some great pics!!! Glad you all liked the cookies and yes, I've tried them myself. They are a little dry for me but the dogs love them. I don't cook hardly at all (I enjoy BBQing) but I bake twice a week for my dogs








I'm still amazed at how well all the dogs did for the group shot. These are just incredable pics and what a way to end a wonderful day!
I also noticed the climb didn't seem as bad in person as it looked in the pictures...I thought it was lots of steps??? Theres an area that you basically walk down which I could have done. The problem I have is really going down steps more than comming up but this didn't look to be the case. So next time I'll give the hike a try too!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CamerafodderKarin - did i miss something or was Heidi on her absolute best behavior today? seems like she had an excellent day! you've gotta be proud.


You didn't miss anything, Calone! She had her best day EVER with a group of dogs! Not a single growl or grumpy incident that either of us could see!!! The last time we went to Fort Funston by ourselves we had to put her back on leash because she was chasing small dogs (who were chasing balls) way too intensely. But this time, she was so good. We were so happy and proud of her!

Val, we really missed Sierra (Heidi would have loved having her there to pal around with like at Pt. Isabel), but we were very glad that you and Paul came.

It was great to see the old gang again and really nice to meet everyone who came for the first time. And thanks for the home baked treats, Rosa!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom
> I also noticed the climb didn't seem as bad in person as it looked in the pictures...I thought it was lots of steps??? Theres an area that you basically walk down which I could have done. The problem I have is really going down steps more than coming up but this didn't look to be the case. So next time I'll give the hike a try too!!


The initial part of the climb the steps are exposed so you start the climb easily. But in very short order (See Karin's pic below) they're completely covered and it's like climbing the sand dunes-that's where the work comes in. 










Thankfully, the steps are slightly exposed from time to time the rest of the way up.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a great day it was -- beauty all around!! 

But what's the most important -- very kind and caring people who each in their own special way went out of their way to make you and your dog feel special!

As you can imagine all dogs were loved and petted, and taken care of by everyone!

Greatly look forward to the next one on August 1!

Tanya


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Fort Funston Fun-new pics added, Bay Area Meet*



> Originally Posted By: KarinBy the way, did you know that the guy's two other dogs (the two huskies) actually climbed all the way down from the top?! That guy is lucky that all three of his dogs are still alive!!!


Yeah, I heard someone say that, I don't remember who. So did you guys actually see them come down, or were they already on the beach with the little dog stranded when you came along?



> Originally Posted By: CamerafodderGlen... what a lucky girl your new daughter in law will be. and thats all i'm sayin! lol!










I was commenting to Tom last night that Glenn's son is a really good looking kid! 

I'm just going to post pics in the order I took them rather than trying to group them in any way - WAY too many to bother doing that!

Tilden in the dunes










Keefer & Halo waiting on the beach for us slow humans - but you can tell they didn't REALLY wait, they ran ahead and have already gone in the water!


















Still waiting....


















Tilden, Lancer & Kayla










Xargos










Samuel with a whole bunch o' dogs










Keefer & Halo romp in the surf










Lancer (?) with his ball










Heidi










Calone & Tanya (caview) with a whole bunch o' dogs










Tanya and Xargos










Halo chomping on Keefer










Tom with a whole bunch o' dogs, Tanya in the backround with Xargos, who is laying in the surf










Keefer retrieves the ball, Halo retrieves Keefer



















I _think_ we've got Diego, Heidi, Tilden, Xargos, Lancer, and Kayla in this one










Halo chews on Keefer some more










Glen & Juli










Lancer & Kayla










Lancer










Calone talks to Val (valb) while her hubby Paul gives loves to Tilden










Keefer & Halo head into the water










Halo: "nuh uh, this is as far as I go dude"










"Where did he go?"


















"There he is!" 










Swimmin', swimmin', swimmin'





































Pipe jumping



















Airborne puppy










"EEEEEE!!!!"


















As we got over the pipe we saw Dave (Karin's hubby) up the dune rescuing a stuck dog while most of the rest of the group watched below. It's hard to tell in the pictures, but he was pretty high up, and it was VERY steep.










The dog's owner coming up










The hand off










Coming back down










Lancer swims










Tom with the dogs










Keefer stole this football from the guy whose dog Dave rescued (Tom paid him $20 for the ruined ball)










"What?"


















"Whoohoo!!!!


















Just Halo










Diego and his people (Booey) wait on the sand steps with Tilden, Keefer, and Halo










Halo rests after the group photo










Heidi too










Tom, Tanya, Calone, Samuel, and Rosa (shilohsmom) with Heidi, Halo, Keefer, Xargos, Tilden, Kayla and Lancer


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderwhew, hi guys - i've had a loooong day! it was nice to make it home just a bit ago and to be able to view all the great photos. thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

You and I can lean on each other







Going down the way that we did was H**L. Coming back up was hard just cause we were hot tired and sore from the day.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I am SHOCKED! Halo chomping on Keefer? I find that so hard to believe







NOT!!!

And, um, how have I missed Xargos in the past? Be still my heart - how gorgeous!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

STOP!!! NO MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This just isn't fair to those of us who live on the other side of the country!









Who is the dog who looks as bit like a larger version of Rafi with a curly type tail?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowSTOP!!! NO MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This just isn't fair to those of us who live on the other side of the country!












That dog wasn't part of the group, he just decided to join in the fun. He was a bit of a butthead actually, he was a little too interested in Halo (he kept trying to hump her), and was doing some dominance stuff with Keefer and some of the other dogs too, so I tried to get between them as much as possible. Keefer is fairly patient with that sort of thing as long as it's brief, but more than a couple of seconds and he'll tell the other dog off. 

Jen, Xargos is a very handsome boy! We hadn't met him before, and Tanya has only posted a couple of pics of him as a puppy, but none recently. Maybe we can get her to remedy that situation, lol!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

All the dogs are gorgeous. Lots of coaties too!







Looks like so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Massie looked just like that dog except w/out the curly tail. There was another dog in the neighborhood that looked exactly like that dog and the people let him run loose and he was always getting into people's trash, etc. Then people would stop and yell at me when I was walking Massie and tell me that my dog got into their trash!







So it's kind of funny b/c that Massie look-alike (his name was Cal) was also a butthead! I think I remember that he was a big humper too!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Jen, you made my day!!

Xargos is 7.5 months so there hasn't been too much past yet : ) 

He is a very good boy ..

Tanya


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Carol sweetie, I will wear a long yellow ribbon on my right arm next time...maybe I can find some neon type ribbon









I'm so sorry you missed my cookies. They are really easy to make and my dogs love them....so just for you I'll type out the receipe (everyone else got it with their doggie bags).

Doggie Biscuits/cookies

3/4 cup hot water
3/4 cup butter (melt in microwave)
1 egg
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup powdered milk
3 cups flour

Mix all the ingredients together adding the flour last. Keep adding flour until the mix doesn't stick to your hands. Roll dough out on a floured cutting board and cut into shapes. Bake at 350 for about 25-30 mins. Remove from oven and lay out to cool. They will harden as they cool. 

Other suggestions:
Add shredded cheese
Roll dough in a circle, add peanut butter in the middle and fold over sealing the peanut butter in the middle (looks like a potsticker).
Double the receipe to make a bigger batch.
Experiment and have fun!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a couple more.... (sorry, Ruth!)

By the way, you've got some GREAT pictures, Debbie! Dave and I love the close-up shot of Heidi. 


Lancer and Kayla playing ball with a new friend. My, what a tightly curled tail someone has!!!










Longhairs on the left, blanket backs on the right!










Meeting and greeting on the beach. Tilden flashing his laser eyes!










Someone's getting tired....










Heidi, Halo, and Keefer:


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: caviewJen, you made my day!!
> 
> Xargos is 7.5 months so there hasn't been too much past yet : )
> 
> ...


Well, did he come home at 8 weeks? That's a lot of puppy pictures we missed - crazy ear stage, cute puppy "I'm sorry I ate your slipper" pictures, you name it.







Let's get to it!!!!!!! PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I found a great overhead view of Fort Funston - are there any tech savvy people who can copy this image and then put a big X over the meeting area?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&ge...iwloc=addr&om=1

As you turn into the park from Skyline Blvd. you're heading towards the ocean, and then the entry road veers to the right so you're parallel to the water. You have to make a left towards the ocean to get into the parking lot, which is a long rectangle. The front of the parking lot is near the observation deck and hang glider area, if you were to follow the entry road past where it ends at the back of the lot, you'd walk right into a big open space area to the right of the parking lot (as you face the water) - it's clearly visible on the link as a big beige spot with no greenery. That's where we meet, and if you're anywhere near there it would be hard to miss each other. The only place you wouldn't have a fairly clear view of this area is if you were at the top of the sand steps by the hang gliders, in which case the cars in the lot would block your view. 

If you click at the top of the screen and drag down, you can see where we walk, towards the trees at the left of the trail, parallel to the water. We pass a water stop, and right after that is a Y - we usually go to the left, but both forks rejoin a bit further ahead, and then slightly past that point you can see a trail in the sand that goes off to the left - that's the beach access. We go down there, make a left, and then walk back towards where the sand steps lead back up to the observation deck.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Here you go! Dave put this together for us:


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

When's the next meet guys? Miko's antsy to meet all of you.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

George, looks like our target date may be around Aug 1st, location TBD.

Can kick out a pm if/when we're hitting the beach in between. I'm sure some of us will be going out from time to time in between.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KarinHere you go! Dave put this together for us:


PERFECT!!!







I'm going to save it to my photobucket account too, if that's okay. 

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave says you're welcome, and anyone can save it and use it however they want.


----------



## robin armatis (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for posting pictures for those of us that couldnt make it. It looks/sounds like you all had a great time. I dont know if I can wait until Aug., I might have to make the trip sooner.LOL


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh is that where you met???? I never would have found you there!!!!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I don feel so bad now...I thought them was *PEOPLE* cookies, not *PUPPLE* cookies..me dogs are pouting now.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomoh is that where you met???? I never would have found you there!!!!


Obviously, neither could I. I think that we were about as far away from there as you could possibly be









Thanks for the picture..next time I know that we can get it right. And anyone wants to go sooner, I'm in.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

We loved it there so much yesterday, that today in the early afternoon we went back!

It was absolutely fantastic -- same weather as yesterday and lots of GSDs!

Meant lots of great dogs and people -- thank you so much for introducing us to this wonderful place!

FYI: I talked to at least two ladies with coaties about our forum and the meet -- hope to be able to see them with us next time!

Tanya


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wow tanya, another trip already? how great!

karin, thank dave for that map. it'll be very handy in the future.

that meeting area seems to be the easiest location since thats the beginning of the walk for most folks - its also large and open enough for the dogs not to feel too confined while waiting 15mins or so. many of them are anxious and excited to get going. but... in the end, its the cell phones that become lifesavers anyway. i'm glad that i kept mine near me.

if you look in the center of the parking lot - you can see the 3 rectangular platforms... there were several people waiting there when i pulled up and i saw them immediately... then we moved to the other location.

anyway - we all know now for next time









thanks for the additional photos debbie - there were quite a few of Halo that i laughed out loud at, the pipe jump in particular.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome Tanya, glad you liked it!



> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomoh is that where you met???? I never would have found you there!!!!


This was what Calone had in her first post in the thread about the meet:



> Originally Posted By: CamerafodderThe plan is to meet in the open space to the right of the parking lot between 10:15 and 10:30 AM, and start our walk promptly at 10:30.


It's hard to explain any better than that, so I'm glad that next time we'll have the map to post so everyone is able to find each other.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

That was a clear explanation...except we were in the wrong parking lot


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Carol, did you guys make a left after you turned into FF and go to the little strip of parking near the ranger station? I can't think of any other parking lot in the area. To the right of THAT would have put you to the left of the big parking lot, and definitely out of visual range of where we were on the far side of that. 

I realized I couldn't have called you anyway - I just checked the cell number I have for you in my Palm Pilot against the number here in Kevin's file, and apparently I never updated my records, since from home I'd just call YOU at home. Gack - so sorry!!!! Samuel left me a message on Friday on the way to Del Valle, and I didn't get it until we were in the car on the way to FF on Saturday.







Yes, I'm completely hopeless when it comes to cell phones! 

The first time we went to FF a few years ago we were meeting Natacha & Bavo, who lived in So SF. She used to go there at least 3 times a week. She didn't tell us where to meet her so I assumed it would be obvious when we got there. Not! She was late, too, so we were standing there for around 20 minutes wondering if we were just in the wrong spot and she was waiting for us somewhere else. But that big open area next to the parking lot seemed like a good place to wait because if you were ANYWHERE in that area you'd be able to see each other. And fortunately, she finally did find us!

At high tide you can't walk the full length of the beach because the water comes up too high on the concrete thing that juts out where the drainage pipes are, so then it makes sense to meet at the top of the sand steps and just go down and up the same way. But at lower tides we like to go down at the other beach access spot and then walk back on the beach.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome pics looks like you guys had a great day


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Carol sorry we missed you on this meetup. From your pics looks like Ranger and River enjoyed the beach and play. 

We had fun on this one even though Juli made a dash to the beach, luckily she made all the left turns down to the water until we caught up with her playing with Diego chasing each other around a tide pool.

Glad you were able to make the drive Ben and the littermates got a chance to reunite.

Debbie and Tom, Halo and Keefer were quite a pair, Keefer on the ball and Halo rounding up Keefer was fun to watch. Those pictures of flying dogs over pipe were some great shots along with the swimming ones.

Samuel, Lancer looks like he has grown since the last time I saw him at Pt. Isabelle. Kayla as usual was always attentive and on her ball drive. 

Tanya, it was good to see Xargos and you, glad you were able to make the trip and that Juli had another playmate from her family on hand. 

Karin and Dave, Heidi seemed so much more confident and sociable compared to a year ago, you two must have really done so much to make her such a happy girl. Also Dave what a rescue! You really were up there pretty high on the cliff, you must have done some rock climbing before and glad it ended well for that poor stranded pup.

Valerie, I hope Sierra is feeling better, glad you were able to enjoy the beach with us.

Calone, good to see you and Tilden again, Tilden seems to have so many happy faces, it is a joy to see him playing off leash. I am going to have to work on Juli's recall, seemed like you just whispered Tilden's name and he would turn around and return to you! Also nice work on the weather, we hit the window of best weather judging from today's webcam. Thanks for the complements on Colin with one more week as a bachelor, can't believe the wedding is next weekend already, time flys by too fast.

Rosa, thanks for the doggie treats, Eli is such a sweet boy, Colin really liked him a lot too.

Thanks to all for posting great pics, we had a great day!

Glenn


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Great pics, everyone. Although we couldn't join in the basic fun in the start, it was great to see everyone.

I'm always looking for people to go to Funston, so if anyone is interested (weekends only, please), feel free to send me a PM and we can arrange a meet-up.

It was a fun day... Siena slept from about 4PM til the next morning







(well, she was up for dinner and about 2 throws of the ball).


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's a bit of video Paul took, it shows quite a few of the "players":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vLnRXhTyf8

And one of just some pelicans flying over, thought some of you
might like to see it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_6dzBHEOoc


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I had no idea there was video!!!









I saw Keefer & Halo near the water - Tom had thrown the ball for them and they took off, but then Halo latched onto Keefer's neck and he spun around and lost sight of the ball. She is SUCH a distraction!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

GREAT PHOTOS! 

I'm thhhhiiiisss close to showing up next time! That beach looks awesome, or maybe it's all the GSDs! It just looks like so much fun. 

You guys who organized this deserve a huge pat on the back. It always looks like such a success!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

LOL there was one bit of video that you can hear Paul say
"She's just latched on to him" and you KNOW immediately 
who he means even though you can't see her!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have to watch it again - I saw it at work and my speakers are so crappy I keep them turned off!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

That video is great! I didn't even know Paul was taking one! It so nice to see them all running around, enjoying themselves. Thanks for posting it, Val.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm posting a couple more pictures for Tanya that show Dave helping the little jack russell terrier down from the cliffs. It really shows how high and steep the cliffs are over there and also emphasizes how anyone who takes their dogs to Fort Funston needs to be REALLY careful letting their dogs run free at the top (gives me the chills thinking of those three dogs getting from the top to the bottom--and of Dave being up there so high!








and, by the way, he has no mountain climbing experience!). Thanks for taking (and sharing) those pictures, Tanya!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GREAT perspective, I didn't realize Tanya took any pictures! I had my mid and long range zooms, left the wide angle at home, so I wasn't able to get any pics that showed the whole dune like that without standing in the ocean. 

(Oh, Calone.....







)


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Those is a great shot of the rescue. 

Those cliffs are very fragile and unstable . It in many places along there it doens't take much for the side to crumble down. It's constantly eroding-as can be seen in many places walking along that beach. Folks are encouraged to keep themselves and their puppers off of them. There have been several injuries and deaths of dogs falling down those cliffs n the past. 

That guy should count his blessings.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

August 1st is tentatively the next...got spare rooms and dog runs...









Also, I've got friends coming from Sac, they have 3 LCBSD (Rangers Mother, and 2 of his sisters) possibly on the 27th of june...hard to miss a bunch of black shepherds







almost as easy as finding 15 shepherds


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

August 1st? Our puppy isn't even born yet!









Are there enough of us around Sac for a get together someday?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 5150August 1st? Our puppy isn't even born yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure there'll be plenty of opportunities, over the last year we've managed to get one going every three-four months. And plenty of random meets in between.

And there are a few folks from the Sac area here. Booey, who was down for this get together is up your way and was talking about Folsom Lake. 1norcal posted a thread recently from American River up your way: First time at the river, off leash!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'd be up for a meet at Folsom lake (or Am river), i generally head to Sac/Elk Grove at some point during each of my NorCal visits -- so keep me in mind if you guys plan something.

ps. Everett, i was at your pet club today


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like a plan! Folsom Lake even has some water now! LOL

I'll have to think of where else. I hate crowds.


----------

